# Hello Group I am a Soon to be Mom



## mkrj58 (Mar 4, 2010)

Hello Group My name is Marilyn and I joined this group awhile back so I could get educated on these wonderful animals, I have been reading and reading my next step was to locate a good Breeder in Oregon I found an Awsome Breeder Deneen at HedgiePets . I now have a baby that will be weaned some time near Mothers day thats kinda neat me a new mom at 51 years of age, I can Hardly wait to see a picture she is an Albino and was born March 22 2010 her proud parents are Lavender and Brownie of HedgiePets. My next project is to figure out a beautiful name for my baby girl,I am sooooooooooo excited as soon as she moves home Ill be posting pictures for sure. My baby girl gets her own 800 Square foot room with all the goodies and later on I Plan on getting a little male and he will get his own 400 Square foot. I have fallen in love with the Black and Dark grey Algerians and the Pinto's in that color. After doing alot of Food research I have decieded to feed Blue Buffalo Spa select as my staple food and of course all the other stuff they need to. I am counting down the days for my Drive to Eugene


----------



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

so you are slipting the room in half? like the whole room??? That is the coolest thing i have ever heard of!


----------



## mkrj58 (Mar 4, 2010)

Yes thats what I will be doing, I have tunnels and Sterlite containers going every were I am very lucky to have this kinda space, kids are all grown and I have 6 empty bedrooms. I am really having fun with all this hedgie make over stuff pretty soon my Honey is going to start saying Hedgie mom Move that Bus. :lol:


----------



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

That is really cool.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

That's great you're hedgie will have so much room! Be sure to heat all areas. How are you heating the space? A couple thermometers around will probably be useful. I would also recommend using light (white) liners. That way you can easily do a quick check for blood or accidents anywhere.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome again Marilyn!


----------



## mkrj58 (Mar 4, 2010)

The Bedroom has its own heating system and it operates by a thermostat, and I do have temp. probes at all levels of the room so I know at anygiven moment what the temp. is.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to HHC!
800 square feet for one room is massive! 28 feet wide and 28feet long is 784.0 Sq ft you must have a very nice home!
My place has 2 bedrooms,2 baths,laundry room,kitchen and living room and the whole thing is only 1700 square feet.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

No kiddin' Larry!

Can I be your hedgie?

Welcome and congrats on being a new mommy! Cannot wait for pictures, I have a male albino.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Welcome and congratulations! I'm getting 3 hedgies from hedgiepets at the end of the month, you can see my two girls on her "hedgehogs available" page. She's also fostering my Texas rescue girl for me till I get there. She was telling me about the Albino girl that you're going to be getting.


----------



## mkrj58 (Mar 4, 2010)

Ya this house is 6000 sq.ft. Alot of space for us we do not even go into some rooms for months,space is nice but cleaning takes hours.


----------



## mkrj58 (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi Nikki I have not seen what my girl looks like yet she is to young for Deneen to take pictures however I am just sure she is beautiful  Congrats on your Babies looks like you will be taking a long drive........ Its only a four hour for me and I hope it stops snowing its time for some sunshine.


----------



## ehanton (Aug 13, 2009)

That is such a cool thing to do for your hedgie. You are going to be a great hedgehog mom... I wish I was your hedgehog! :lol: I think Maisy is getting jealous!


----------



## mkrj58 (Mar 4, 2010)

Update I have a name for my little girl It is Jamila means beautiful in Algerian...


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I haven't seen pics of her either, Deneen was just telling me about her and her littermates. Yes its going to be a long drive, driving straight through it would be 24 hours. Hubby and I are bringing our holiday trailer and we'll be taking the coastal route down so it will take about 4 days to get to Deneen's. Then we'll visit with her for a few days and head back up to Canada! Maybe I'll get to see your girl when I'm there!


----------



## mkrj58 (Mar 4, 2010)

Well I got the good news today My little Jamila will be coming home with a friend, Her name is Snoballs and she is a Chocolate Snowflake and is 5 months old, She is also from Deneen at Hedgie pets


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Yay! That's great! :mrgreen:


----------

